# Suggestion



## kelly343 (Apr 29, 2021)

suggest me a best guitar for rock music


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 29, 2021)

1959 Les Paul Sunburst.


----------



## kelly343 (Apr 29, 2021)

Thank you so much. What type of music you compose?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 29, 2021)

Something of good build quality and hot humbucking pickups. Tons of options out there.

Not a 1959 Les Paul.


----------



## Consona (Apr 29, 2021)

Shreddage 3 Stratus (VST, AU, AAX) Virtual Guitar Instrument for Kontakt


The next generation of virtual guitar instruments for KONTAKT PLAYER is here! More realistic and versatile than ever before, featuring an American classic sound, three pickups, tons of articulations and the new CONSOLE mixer and modular FX rack!




impactsoundworks.com


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 29, 2021)

kelly343 said:


> Thank you so much. What type of music you compose?


These days? Dystopian modular synthscapes.


----------



## kelly343 (Apr 29, 2021)

Is there any review site you can suggest me?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 29, 2021)

Try Amazon reviews.


----------



## Smikes77 (Apr 29, 2021)

What type of rock?

There is no 'best', only different. All sorts of guitars are used in all sorts of rock.


----------



## patrick76 (Apr 29, 2021)

What is your budget?


----------



## kelly343 (Apr 29, 2021)

My budget is 700$


----------



## Smikes77 (Apr 29, 2021)

Can you post some examples of the type of rock you have in mind?


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Apr 29, 2021)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


>


Wow, looks heavy. Metal?


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 29, 2021)

kelly343 said:


> My budget is 700$


That buys you a decent real guitar.

For samples, have a look at:
- UJAM offerings
- Shreddage 
- Ample
- Chocolate Audio 
- and my personal favourites: Karoryfer Samples Snowkiss, Secret Agent Guitar and Glockenskull (on sale for one more day!)


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Apr 29, 2021)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Wow, looks heavy. Metal?


Stoner Rock ...


----------

